# How are my doelings conformation? + Dairy Goat Confo Help



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

I got my first goat about a year ago, and I've been adding ever since. I guess I know what you guys meant when you talked about the bug biting you. Last year I only had one doe kid (since I only had one!). This year I had three kid. These are all grade Nigerians. So far I've done pretty good getting buyers. In any case, I want to move up to registered NDs, and I need to know a bit more about conformation. I've learned quite abit, but I think I could use some more help. I use to judge lambs in FFA, but those were meat animals and there was allot of emphasis in width, muscle and fat over anything else.

In any case, what do you think of the confo for the two doelings I'm keeping? I'm basically keeping these two and selling off all of the rest of my grade NDs so I can buy a few registered ones. I have a reg. buck but I'm struggling to get his papers.So I'll have a couple grade and some reg. I want to start showing. Besides critiquing these girls, can you give me some pointers? Diagrams/photos REALLY help me. Without being able to see pictures I just get confused. Thanks

Val:










(Granted, both of these girls are furry monkeys. I know it is harder to judge with the fur, but they are A. Very young, and B. Its been no more than 40 degrees here the past two weeks for some dumb reason.)

Val:










And Dorothy:










Dorothy:










(No, I didn't let her eat that daffodil and I wish I could have gotten her front leg forward.)


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

*Re: How are my doelings conformation? + Dairy Goat Confo Hel*

It's really hard to judge for sure with hair but they both look pretty nice. Both are long-bodied, Val looks a little more level over the topline. Dorothy looks like she could use a touch longer neck, she is not quite as refined looking as Val. Cannot say for sure on feet and legs.

You gave some great pics though and that helps.

Here is a great website with ideal conformation: http://www.kidnacres.com/id16.html

If you are an ADGA member and acquire a pin number to get on the member page, there is some great information on Linear Appraisal with some examples of ideal dairy conformation/mammary systems and those with faults. Very informative. I printed out the whole thing (20 some odd pages) for my book.


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

*Re: How are my doelings conformation? + Dairy Goat Confo Hel*

I was thinking that about them too...that Dorothy is a bit more "chunky" than Val. Mostly in the front end, and shorter in the neck (as you said.) Again, both are grade and their eventual kids will be sold mostly as pets, but its good to practice my skills on them. 

I've noticed that Dorothy seems to be a little weak over the chine area. How major of a fault is that? I was so happy she was so level out her rump, but that dent in her back bothers me. Thanks for the link! Once I purchase some reg. stock I'll become a member. 

I'll also repost these two once they are clipped later this summer once its nice and warm and DRY! Lol (Gotta practice my clipping too after all!)


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

*Re: How are my doelings conformation? + Dairy Goat Confo Hel*

The fact that she is weak over the chine will only get worse as she matures and her body deepens. It's definitely something you'll want to strive to breed up on.


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

*Re: How are my doelings conformation? + Dairy Goat Confo Hel*

All the goat judging material I've been looking at tells you not to stretch them like "racehorses." Since when do they stretch racehorses? When people think of racehorses, they think of Thoroughbreds. They don't stretch them. The stretch Saddlebreds, but they don't race them. Lol. The also don't stretch Quarter Horse/Paint racers, or even Standardbred cart racers. Just not sure where they got that idea.


----------

